# Ways to Keep PH up?



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

Currently I'm using PH UP by API to buffer the ph at around 8.5 but I was wondering if theres any type of filter media that can be used to keep the ph high. I don't want to use sand because I hate the way it looks. I'm getting a aquaclear soon so I can put


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

You can put a bag of crushed coral in your filter.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It depends on what your tap water is. Crushed coral will raise it a little, maybe 0.2 points if it's very low, and not so much if it's already high.

You don't have to go all the way to 8.5 for Malawi however. pH=7.8 works well and maybe it's closer to your tap water.

My tap is 7.8, I have crushed coral in the filters and aragonite gravel. My tanks are 100% stable at 7.8 and never go higher even with the coral/aragonite.

If I get a new fish that has been kept at a higher pH (I always ask the previous owner and test the bag water), I adjust the quarantine tank upwards with baking soda and allow weekly water changes over the 3 weeks to bring it back to the level in my tanks.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

you can move to savannah ga and use the city water. j/k

but for real it is better to keep your ph stable and low then have it unstable and high


----------



## Schneider (Jul 27, 2009)

I use pure baking soda. Just predissolve it in your replacement water before you do your water changes. I have had good results maintaining ph this way for years now. I you do this, read the ingredients on the box you buy and make sure the only ingredient is sodium bicarbonate. Does anyone else on the forum maintain their ph this way? I have found varied opinions on the web on this matter? Some say it works great while others report major drawbacks. It has worked fine for me though.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Schneider said:


> Some say it works great while others report major drawbacks. It has worked fine for me though.


 were the folks reporting drawbacks salt water keepers? 
I know it's not enough for my reef tank, but for freshwater needs, it works fantastic- no issues that I know of worth worrying about.


----------



## newday (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been using baking soda and it works perfectly for PH 8.2 to 8.4 (never moves from this value). I also use epson salts for keeping the GH up. Very cheap and if you read the ingrediants of cichlid buffer products it's basically baking soda (sodium bi-carbonate) and magnisium (epson salt).

Crushed coral doesn't do much and takes far to long to release carbonate into the water.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

TheSimster said:


> Currently I'm using PH UP by API to buffer the ph at around 8.5 but I was wondering if theres any type of filter media that can be used to keep the ph high. I don't want to use sand because I hate the way it looks. I'm getting a aquaclear soon so I can put


Most of the aquarium products to raise pH are a big waste of money or even cause dangerous pH swings that are much worse than a rather low pH. Seriously avoid these pH up type products. The pH bump may only last for day also, just makes it go up and down.

The specialized African Cichlid Lake salts you see for sale in some places or online are very expensive if you use as directed, especially if you have 100+ gallons of water. Not very practical, and big swings in pH is worst than neutral pH. It may actually be better for you fish not to add pH UP at all.

As said, try Baking Soda. Also there are home made hard water mixes with Epsom Salts and Baking Soda, much cheaper than aquarium mixes but basically the same stuff. Not to be cheap, but people don't think those store products have much value.

I've always thought the crushed coral idea was overrated, but I'm not going to claim to be a chemist. If you are doing weekly water changes, how can it really effect that much. Maybe if it is used in the filter it erodes faster and raises the hardness more.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I have never done crushed coral either, and I imagine you may need a lot of it (used as a substrate or a whole cannister filter full) to be able to use it as an effective buffer.

What I add is a little bit of Baking Soda every time I do a water change, as was recommended by several above me.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Have you read this article about cichlid salt/buffer recipes? http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/buffer_recipe.php

I use the recipe in the link above, plus my substrate is crushed shells (Eco-Complete African Cichlid Coarse Gravel to be exact), and I have large (real) seashells and large pieces of (real but dead) coral in my tank as well. My ph is always 8.2 every time I check it.

Some people are against using the buffer recipe and some people are all for it. As for me, that's how I started my African Cichlid tank so now I'm afraid to stop using it. My fish are doing perfectly fine and I like the fact that my ph is never low. It stays stable constantly.

I honestly can't tell you if it's Eco-Complete African Cichlid Gravel or if it's the buffer recipe (or perhaps its the combo of using both), but my ph is perfect for African Cichlids now.... I used to have my tank set up without the Eco-Complete Gravel and I used to not use the buffer recipe (I used to have S.A. Cichlids in this tank I am referring to) and my ph was always 7.0. Soooo, something is working right for me!

Also, keep in mind that drift wood can lower your ph. I don't know what you have in your tank, but many ppl complain about driftwood bringing their ph down.

Susan


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've never seen the store bought ph enhancers or decreasers do anything other than cause problems in a tank.

There is an excellent buffer recipe in the library here.

But I agree 100% that a low stable ph is better for your fish than a ph that is constantly changes and occasionally reaches the number you're looking for...


----------



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'm looking into it.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 27, 2009)

Number6 said:


> Schneider said:
> 
> 
> > Some say it works great while others report major drawbacks. It has worked fine for me though.
> ...


 As a matter of fact the folks reporting drawbacks were saltwater keepers, which is also a little strange since Bob Fenner reeccomends using baking soda to buffer seawater in his most famous book(concientious marine aquarist) I am convinced that it works and works well for freshwater. Just requires some learning curve to insure there are no giant swings during water changes-must be predissolved and refill water must be PH tested before adding to the tank. Definitely can't beat the price.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Schneider*
that explains it... baking soda (if not done right) can affect a reef in ways it will never affect freshwater fish or inverts IME.

I once read a pretty good explanation of why it doesn't bode well for a reef tank and it involved some momentary drop in pH prior to it going up and something else about overall calcium levels... I don't remember all the details  
can't find it either with a quick google.

We'll just have to chalk it up to "something" that makes it not great for a reef tank but fine for freshwater cichlids.


----------

